# Predannack Royal Naval School Of Fire Fighting (Pic Heavy)



## hydealfred (Aug 29, 2010)

I know this site has been posted before on the Forum, however, this is my take on this fascinating place. The airfield is operated by the Royal Navy and is home to the Royal Naval School Of Fire Fighting. The airfield itself dates from World War Two and was opened in 1941. During the war Coastal Command flew anti submarine and convoy support missions using such aircraft as Bristol Beaufighters and De-Havilland Mosquito’s.

Flying continues today with the 626 Volunteer Gliding Squadron using the airfield to fly its Grob 109 powered gliders. 

The shots are from April 2010. 

Handley Page Jetstream T2 - XX479 







Hawker Siddeley Dominie T1 - XS738






Landing light detail - Hawker Siddeley Dominie T1 - XS738






Cockpit detail - XS738 






Navigators Position - XS738 






Close up navigators position - XS738 






English Electric Canberra B(I)6 - WT308 - the aileron attached to the wing was making a forlorn sound 
as it flapped in the wind 






Roundel and tail detail - WT308 






Switch detail - WT308 






WT308 was formerly based at the Aeroplane & Armament Experimental Establishment Boscombe Down 






Data stamps - WT308 






Westland Sea King HAS.5 - XS570 






Cockpit detail - Sea King XS570 






Zap as attached to XS570 






Air dropped torpedo 






Westland Wessex HAS.1 - XS885 






Instrument panel - XS885 






Sepecat Jaguar T4 - XX845 






XX845 - Recently delivered from RAF Cosford 






XX845 






Hawker Siddeley Harrier GR3 - XX969 






Hawker Siddeley Harrier GR3 - XV753 - tail detail 






British Aerospace Sea Harrier - F/A.2 - ZD581 - such a shame as this is still a very state of the art fighter 
they really were retired too early 






Engine bay detail - ZD581 






Pegasus engine vectored thrust nozzle opening - ZD581 






30mm Aden cannon breech - ZD581 






Stencilling detail - ZD581 






Westland Wessex HAS.3 - XP137 






Roll Royce Gnome Turboshafts - Westland Wessex HU.5 - XS520 






Even the windsock has seen better days






Thanks for looking.


----------



## BahrainPete (Aug 29, 2010)

I love your pics and have always felt that there is something unique about derelict avaition. Its a real shame to see aircraft dying of the same type that private owners are struggling to restore to keep a memory of our heritage.

Great stuff.


----------



## KooK. (Aug 29, 2010)

Awesome stuff, love the Westland.


----------



## lost (Aug 29, 2010)

That's excellent, I would love to 'explore' some 'planes.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 29, 2010)

Top notch report with some crackin' photo's.Are the planes still used in conjunction with fire training or are they just dumped awaiting the (gas) axeman !! Are there any others or is this the lot !!!


----------



## chaoticreason (Aug 29, 2010)

It seems there are new planes or atleast ones we didn't get to,the 'XX845' takes my fancy,It was the one plane we didn't go to 'it looked all asunder upon it's knee's'.Have to go back now,cheer's for some great shots,I love Predannick.The military gave us verbal permission to be on site.Not! I think that that makes it an open house.
I will just add a lot of the land surrounding is open access.including the mounds betwixt the planes.shot me dead if I am wrong!


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 30, 2010)

fluffy5518 said:


> Top notch report with some crackin' photo's.Are the planes still used in conjunction with fire training or are they just dumped awaiting the (gas) axeman !! Are there any others or is this the lot !!!



I believe they are still used for non-destructive training but eventually they pass their sell by date and are then removed from site for scrapping. Once this happens new airframes are brought in to continue the process. There are some others on-site but on the far side of the airfield mostly Harriers. Getting to them would mean walking across the centre of the airfield so I was not that brave !!


----------



## Munchh (Sep 6, 2010)

Aircraft porn, love it! Tidy set alf


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 6, 2010)

Simply wonderful stuff.


----------



## Lamb Phall (Sep 7, 2010)

Ive got to visit this place, nice report.


----------



## hydealfred (Sep 26, 2010)

*Canberra WT308*

Looking through some old shots I found this photo I took in 1984 of WT308, on approach to Boscombe Down which is shown derelict in my post of Predannack. Sad really, from airbourne to scrap metal  It was like meeting an old friend from the past as I hadn't realised I had this photo


----------



## Scaramanger (Sep 27, 2010)

I heard this is quite a trek to get to??


----------



## hydealfred (Sep 27, 2010)

Hit the wrong button with regards the thanks  It is not a trek if you have a look at the map you will see.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Bloomers (Sep 29, 2010)

excellent pictures bud. the jetstrem and jag are new additions since i last visited, last year


----------



## dangerous dave (Sep 29, 2010)

the jetstream has been there a while its a wicked site well worth the risk


----------



## stuck247 (Oct 8, 2010)

Great set of photos hyfred.Especially like the detail shots.
If I ever get sent nearby with work I shall definitely be making a visit.
Nice to see the in-flight shot of the Canberra.


----------

